# "no name" SHOP



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I will have a shop soon and dont have a name for it yet. Here are pictures of cars and trucks i have done so far. We had so much rain here lately. Enjoy those pictures. let me know what you think. Those aluminum wheels are made by RDM95 (ebay) and (Hobbytalk). he makes brass, aluminum for 440x2, tycopro, and hp7 chassis. You guys should check his work out!

One tyco flip nose chevy body I got it thru trade with coach61. the body is made by bruce gavins. i cant believe how hard to find them!! if you know anyone has some or have some for me to buy - please let me know!! i just love those. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*More cars - con't....*

all those 3 cars are resin made!! all resin made by hellonwheels with rdm95's custom made rims. 

Enjoy!

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome Wes.. looks a heck of a lot cooler now, send it back.. lolololol...just kidding...


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

They are all simply stunning, Wes! :thumbsup:
The colors are much more vibrant than anything I have seen right out of the package!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*"no name shop"*

Wes,

Looks like you have been having fun painting and detailing up some of my favorite Tyco bodies. I have 2 Bruce Gavins Trick Trucks just waiting for a rainy day to paint up....no you can't have them!

That flip top is Kewl and you are very lucky to have had Coach cough it up to yah. I think the reason you can't find them is because Bruce had so many fun bodies that people didn't have time to order all the ones they wanted fast enough. When Bruce was selling them I just kept putting in orders every week...just couldn't get enough of a good thing. 

Just paint up one of Bruces slot bodies now and then for fear that someday that they will all be done up and be no more some day...oh dang. 

Bob...no name shop has some Kewl paint jobs...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Flip Flopper*

Hey Wes, Isn't that bad A.., cool looking, red flip flopper 57 machine, a Chevy??? Anything that looks that good has to be a Chevy. Just kidding!!! I'd bet Coach is sick now, maybe be throwing up instead of coughing!!! I likes it!!!
But to give Dodge their fair share, that Dodge Hemi truck pops, but I gotta vote for the Mopar truck!!! Nice paint and sponsorship work. The old school repo's look amazing. Maybe your shop needs to be called "The Factory", as many as your putting out at one time. Great work!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*"The Factory"...that has a nice ring to it....*

"The Factory" ring, ring, ring...love that name man...nice! :woohoo:

Bob...do you here a bell?...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!! i had fun making them. and of course i got more coming.. 

i am in process of making a new shop so far its look good and different than anyone's. i was thinking of calling it a "Hemi's Shop" - i am always making mopar stuff.. not sure. 

tomhocars just emailed me that he got lots of flip nose bruce gavins bodies !! finally.. i ll be waiting to buy some from him!

Wes


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the props Wes! Your customs look Awesome! Glad you like the wheels too. They really do look great married up with your paint work! Those Trick Trucks are Far out!! That is one of my favorite Tyco Bodies. Anyone interested in getting their greedy little hands on some of my custom wheels shoot me a PM and we can work out the details. I made a bunch of them I just havent had the time to get them on the 'bay yet.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet looking MOPARS there Wes. 
Great to see the vintage replicas.. I can see it now. 
your own garage.. "MOPAR KINGS":thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great bunch of builds from Wes World.
Where do you find the time?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Great bunch of builds from Wes World.
> Where do you find the time?


thats a very good question.. it took me about a month and half to do it all (whatever i have time) its hard.. plus working at night shift.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

gear buster said:


> Sweet looking MOPARS there Wes.
> Great to see the vintage replicas.. I can see it now.
> your own garage.. "MOPAR KINGS":thumbsup:


thanks! maybe i ll just call it "mopar shop"? simple.. the shop is 1/4 done so far.. 

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Great work, Wes! Diggin the trick trucks. Technically, all AMCs are Mopars as of '87 so lets see what you can do with a few tyco javelins and Jeeps. 

And I can vouch for RDMs stuff too. Ive got a couple sets of his wheels and theyre great. The quality is beautiful and they run true and straight. Those gear savers are a must on all your HP7s and Uturns also.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Wes's Pit Stop*

Wes

Great builds & Awesome trucks, can’t decide which I like the best MOPAR or Hemi – they all look good especially the 43 cars (a fan)! Anxiously waiting to see the shop!

RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Confusion*

Just to confuse you Wes, here's a few more:
Tyco Town Tyco City Mopar Village Custom Creations by Wes Rad Rides Rollin Thunder Just Wheels The Dodge Shop X-Treme Rides
My Rides Just Rides The Super Shop The Chop Shop The Car Shop Build Me One ... need some more??? RM


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Wes World*

:dude:


Hilltop Raceway said:


> Just to confuse you Wes, here's a few more:
> Tyco Town Tyco City Mopar Village Custom Creations by Wes Rad Rides Rollin Thunder Just Wheels The Dodge Shop X-Treme Rides
> My Rides Just Rides The Super Shop The Chop Shop The Car Shop Build Me One ... need some more??? RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Just to confuse you Wes, here's a few more:
> Tyco Town Tyco City Mopar Village Custom Creations by Wes Rad Rides Rollin Thunder Just Wheels The Dodge Shop X-Treme Rides
> My Rides Just Rides The Super Shop The Chop Shop The Car Shop Build Me One ... need some more??? RM


"T"Hemi some real good choices there RM

Like Wes World also Neal

Bob...no name here either shop...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Kind of agree, Wes World has a nice ring to it. You could hang the Mopars on the end if you choose to and it still works. Sounds like a play on the word Motors. Wes World MOPARS.... rolls right off the tongue. 

Okay everybody, let's all say it together......1.2.3........ :thumbsup::thumbsup: 


See! :devil: rr


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Wes World*

Wes World Pic


Tazman6069 said:


> :dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hmmmmm .. not bad.. 

i was thinking more like this "HEMI SHOP" or "MOPAR SHOP" something simple... or Wes's OVERHAULIN but Wes World not bad.. 

Wes


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

It cant be a mopar shop with Chevy's in it.LOL:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah true.. LOL

Wes Custom Shop? Wes World... hmmmm 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Easy Fix*

Wes, If you like "Hemi Shop" or "Mopar Shop", just send me all of your Chevy's and Ford's, problem solved!!! I'll even pay for shipping...Just trying to help...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wes, If you like "Hemi Shop" or "Mopar Shop", just send me all of your Chevy's and Ford's, problem solved!!! I'll even pay for shipping...Just trying to help...RM


 
Damn, I should have thought of that. :freak: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wes, If you like "Hemi Shop" or "Mopar Shop", just send me all of your Chevy's and Ford's, problem solved!!! I'll even pay for shipping...Just trying to help...RM


yeah LOL.... 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*new life to an old thread..*

Just digging into the old threads and spotted this one..figured I'd throw my 2 pennies in..hows about "Sublimity City"??? Nice job on the trick trucks!! I have one in storage down in FL.... if I can ever get down there to rescue my stuff that has sat in a non climate controlled 5X10 since 2004!  Hope I don't find a pitcase full of melted blobs when I eventually get down there!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Slotcarman , Where in upstate New York do you hail from? I am from Rockland County New York !


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

WesJY said:


> I will have a shop soon and dont have a name for it yet. Here are pictures of cars and trucks i have done so far. We had so much rain here lately. Enjoy those pictures. let me know what you think. Those aluminum wheels are made by RDM95 (ebay) and (Hobbytalk). he makes brass, aluminum for 440x2, tycopro, and hp7 chassis. You guys should check his work out!
> 
> One tyco flip nose chevy body I got it thru trade with coach61. the body is made by bruce gavins. i cant believe how hard to find them!! if you know anyone has some or have some for me to buy - please let me know!! i just love those.
> 
> Wes


I was wanting to get one of Bruce's Flip Chebbies before he dropped off the scene. I have an origianal Tyco, but I don't want to modify it. I'm hoping to find one or two at the Richfield show.

BTW: Very nice work on all of those.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Tazman6069 said:


> Wes World Pic


Wes World! Wes World! Party Time! Excellent! Party on Wes!


----------

